# Not bragging but I shot a trout with a slingshot.



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

It was in the shallows looking for frogs. I had my 30mm theraband and 3/8 shot. Took 2 hits.


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Pics for evidence


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When you hunt anything you have the responsibility to be able to make clean shots. Mid-body ain't.

Jus' gotta say.


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Valid... however it died quicker than the ones caught on hook and line and placed on the stringer.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What state do you reside in ?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here in Arkansas, dead trout on a stronger is a 1200.00 fine or a free trip to jail.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Why is this is General and not Hunting?

I don't care what you shoot or kill. But it better be legal and humane if you are going to post it anywhere on here


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Topic moved to the appropriate sub-

I hope they were tasty Raz.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm neutral here. I always try to make clean kills.

But the OP is right about how most fish die when caught. Usually they die of hypothermia or lack of oxygen.

Most fish have little more inner life than an insect, too.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In some places I've live trout have to be of a certain size to keep. Really difficult catch and release of undersized fish when its dead... - also stiff fine/penalty.

Not saying you have this issue - but its worth bearing in mind, and that you're all legal.


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

If it was illegal Matt Walt is an accomplis... I used on of his slingshot templates


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - which one did you use? I'd need to credit the original designer and drag them into the 'fold' as well 

Just mentioning - loads of guys post kills which are well outside local laws - without even knowing.


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

It was one of the forks based on clever moniker, but you had changed the base


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

I guess I'll pull clever moniker into the court case too


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SoCal Bill made one and set it over - they shoot really nice! The R10 is awesome. Fresh trout over the coals is fantastic - even better wrapped in bacon (1st rule of male cooking according to BruceRed)


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Come to think of it, I can't think of a traditional method of fishing that involves a quick death for the fish. The best that can be hoped for for most fish is being laid on ice right away.

Traditional baits often injure a fish so badly they die even when released. Nets, spears, arrows, slingshot darts, - none of these afford a quick death.

Yes this post should have been made in the hunting section. But I think it might have received unfair criticism.


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Inconvenient.... thank you.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> Come to think of it, I can't think of a traditional method of fishing that involves a quick death for the fish. The best that can be hoped for for most fish is being laid on ice right away.
> 
> Traditional baits often injure a fish so badly they die even when released. Nets, spears, arrows, slingshot darts, - none of these afford a quick death.
> 
> Yes this post should have been made in the hunting section. But I think it might have received unfair criticism.


Any fish I keep for dinner I kill immediately after catching with a quick whack to the back of the skull. Seems to do the job quite adequately. They may display some muscle spasms for a second or two at the most but I think that's probably a quicker death than most animals that die as a result of hunting can hope for.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh dear lord.......

I'm not judging one way or the other but that would raise a big stink here in Northern Michigan. We have 2 well known trout rivers here, birthplace to Trouts Unlimited. Many sections of these rivers are " artificial flies only" as well as a zero creel limit, meaning you have to release your fish, so they can be caught over and over again.

I won't mention this to our local Patagonia hat wearing, bearded, cigar smoking trout guides! :whisper:


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

'Merica!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

ohh yeesh, sport fishing is such a political mess.. sure, you can grab them with a pointy hook and drag them around all day by the face, eye, gills, whatever, but .... ...

point is, I took up spear fishing with more primituve weaponry, here's todays creel, a 17" smallmouth with no eyes and a real bad smell....


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

I want to try using an Atlatl.


----------

